# Random campaign drawings...



## Kip the Bold (Jun 10, 2002)

This is squint, the viciously evil gnome rogue sorcerer.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 10, 2002)

This is Zadok, a wizard/cleric of the god of luck with his owl familiar Starlight and his toad familiar Zeb.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 10, 2002)

This is Daggan, the dwarven paladin of moradin, in his dwarven platemail and with his dwarven axe. All fine dwarven craftsmanship.


----------



## Virginia Wilde (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey, neat. A little western comic-booky (but I'm partial to manga, so my opinion doesn't count), but that's cool. Ever tried coloring in photoshop?


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 21, 2002)

I'm learning to color in photoshop, but I've still got a way to go before I'll be happy with it. I think i need to get one of those drawing tablets. Anyways, here is a colorized sketch of Daggan.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 21, 2002)

I fought with Photo Shop forever and never made friends with it.  I have Paint Shop Pro 6.0 now and love it.  Although, there are fewer downloadable fiters available for it, I have yet to find anything that Photo Shop can do that PSP can't.... and it's MUCH more user friendly.  Plus, the fact that PSP has the "tubes" option puts it a notch above Photo Shop in my book.

Don't get me wrong... your work is fabulous, and I've seen professionals do absolutely amazing things in Photo Shop... but, for my personal taste, PSP is much better to work with.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 25, 2002)

Ive used paint shop pro before and it seems like a really good program. I also hear good things about a program called painter. I wish i had more time to learn these programs  

Anyways, here are a couple of NPCs from my campaign:
This is Zuthra, a wizard who lives in the sewers.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 25, 2002)

And here is Anet, a deadly half-elven assasin who works as a maid for a retired master thief. Oops, shouldn't have said that, one of my players might read this


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 25, 2002)

And here is Risa, a gnomish berserker.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 25, 2002)

And here's Suli, an alchemy salesman.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 26, 2002)

And here is Richel Songhollow, a retired Psion adventurer.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 27, 2002)

This is a pic of my character, Thanil, a ranger/sorcerer.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 27, 2002)

This is a pic of Silofin, a wood elf fighter.


----------



## Chronosome (Jun 29, 2002)

Maybe I'm a little biased, but my fave's Squint. 

Awesome stuff, Kip!


----------



## shivamuffin (Jun 29, 2002)

*cool*

I like your work, and nice job with the colorization! it is a pain to do all that crap with the mouse. I would get a drawing pad...they sell for $100 at staples online...I'm getting one as soon as I get the spare cash.

do you have a site for your work?

If you want a nifty portfolio and the opportunity to make a few cents with your work, try this link...it's  a no bs, no problem site for selling digital  images. If you keep the work pg or g rated, I'm sure you could get a feature spot...my work is too disturbing and r rated, so I don't make as many sales as I would like.

go to this link!
http://www.rebelartist.com

the signup is easy, and I think your work would make great clipart!

asta la bye bye

Michael 
http://www.rebelartist.com/seller/twisted


----------



## psychognome (Jun 30, 2002)

*You're drawings are awesome!*

Now if you'd just give a little colour to the two gnomes (by far my two favourites) I'd be very happy! Oh, and the dwarven paladin picture has made me want to play one!
Ever thought of making a career out of this? 'Cause you certainly have got the talent!


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey, thanks for the compliments!

Chronosome, I like that drawing of Squint, i think it really captures the evil glint in his eye.

Shiva, thanks for the compliments! That rebel artist site looks pretty darn cool. Be nice to make a couple of bucks for stuff I am going to draw anyway 

Pyscho, one of these days ill get around to coloring the gnomes, but its a little difficult because i dont have an unshaded scan of just the lines 
And thanks for the compliments on my work, its really encouraging.

[i orginally posted this (well, something like it) a couple of days ago but i think it got lost in the message board shuffle]


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice work.  I particually like the ones of Richel Songhollow and Suli.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 6, 2002)

Those are awesome! Very well done!\


(And of course my fav is the assassin maid....rrrawrrr....)


----------



## Malessa (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok, I'm jealous, you have some awesome talent there Kip!!  You have Pen and Color!!

Hard to pick a favorite, I love them all!  Makes me want to practice drawing harder and become more friendly to PSP, lol.

Can't wait to see whats next!


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm glad you guys like some of my stuff...

Here's a pic of a ratman npc named Greywhisker. Hopefully, I'll eventually get around to coloring him.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 12, 2002)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 14, 2002)

Here's a color pic of greywhisker... I'm not sure if i like it. I may color it again.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jul 14, 2002)

Yeah... hmmm... geee... 

Better color it again.  Not sure if it's 100% perfect.  Just, like 99.9999999% perfect.  I think you missed the detail on the flea's eyebrow on the third whisker from the left under his cape on his left shoulder.  Requires a total do-over.

*SMACK*

Another great job!


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 14, 2002)

cthuluftaghn said:
			
		

> *Yeah... hmmm... geee...
> 
> Better color it again.  Not sure if it's 100% perfect.  Just, like 99.9999999% perfect.  I think you missed the detail on the flea's eyebrow on the third whisker from the left under his cape on his left shoulder.  Requires a total do-over.
> 
> ...




Well, glad you like it enough to commit violence. I dunno, it just kinda seems flat or washed out to me. I'm gonna try fiddling with saturation a little see if i can liven it up a bit.

Meanwhile, here's a pic of an angry dwarf. Why is he angry? probably cause he's in a forest not a cave...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 14, 2002)

This is a colored pic of a gnome. Was a PC that dropped out of my campaign, a gnome barbarian/illusionist wannabe rage mage. I had posted a b&w version a while ago. The original drawing wasn't inked, and was a pain to clean up the pencils, but I think it came out pretty good.


----------



## psychognome (Jul 15, 2002)

Yay! Gnome berserker girls! I love you man! 
That's a mighty big hammer for such a small girl, I might add.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 17, 2002)

psychognome said:
			
		

> *
> That's a mighty big hammer for such a small girl, I might add.*




She needs a big hammer to hit things with. Its supposed to be a normal human-sized warhammer.


----------



## psychognome (Jul 17, 2002)

Doesn't matter, any gnome girl with a big hammer is sure to win my heart! Do you have her number?


----------



## Malessa (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm wondering, how do you do the metal effects.  It's just awesome how you bring armor and weapons to look so real!  I'm still learning PSP, so I haven't quite got all the tools down yet.  What few pics I've done is all one layer in paint, very time consuming and tedious...but I'm starting to have fun with it! 

By the way, the dwarf and gnome are my fav's...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 21, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *I'm wondering, how do you do the metal effects.  It's just awesome how you bring armor and weapons to look so real!*



I'm glad you like my metal effects. I use photoshop and am not all that familiar with PSP, so I'm not sure how much this will help, but I'll tell you how I color the metal. First, I put down a flat grey color for the base. It can be on its own layer, but I put all flat colors on one layer and use them to make selections. Then, I use the airbrush tool with screen (to lighten) and multiply (to darken) to try to create depth and fake reflections. To make the really shiny parts, I create a new layer on top of everything else, including the line art, and just airbrush highlights in white. 
Well. there you have it. I'm not sure if it was too helpfull and if you have any questions please ask. I'm still learning this computer coloring thing myself.


----------



## Malessa (Jul 21, 2002)

Very helpful, it sounds as if PSP and Photo Shop are quite similar.  Only problem is, my husband has shown me layers several times, but I haven't quite got it down yet.  As I have mentioned earlier, so far everything is one layer for me with paint and touch ups.  I will have to try your advice for sure, with weapons and armor.  My last pic I did in color, his swords look like star wars light sabers, lol.  Oh well, I'm still learning.
  Thanks for your help!  At least it's fun trying all this.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 22, 2002)

http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/farp/metal2/Reflective0.htm

Malessa try this link to a tutorial at elfwood on metal reflections, it seems pretty cool and you might find it helpful.

And here's a pic of Fergus, the annoying mage-thief.


----------



## Malessa (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for the link Kip!  I saved it to fav's, and looking it over.  Yes, it is exactly what I needed, and VERY helpful!   
Nice thief btw!


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 23, 2002)

Here's a color pic of squint, the viciously evil gnome sorcerer. I would like to have posted a higher res pic, but it seems like the max size for an attatchement has changed from around 200k to 10k. Oh well


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jul 23, 2002)

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> * it seems like the max size for an attatchement has changed from around 200k to 10k. Oh well  *




I've overcome that problem by posting my pics to Yahoo photos (which is basically 30 free megs of picture storage space at http://photos.yahoo.com), and then linking to the picture from here using the IMG button.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 24, 2002)

Sounds pretty good, I'll think I'll do that.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 24, 2002)

This is a pic of three random NPCs from my campaign that were only encountered once very briefly and I will probably never use them again, but i wanted to draw them. From left to right, they are Olek, an irritable fighter who likes soup, Sithari, a fairly friendly dark elf, and a druid whose name I cannot remember at the moment and his lion animal companion.

If anyone can't see this pic, please let me know, thanks.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jul 25, 2002)

Kip... If you want me to remove this pic from your thread, just say so.  But, I just wanted to show it to you.  A friend of mine is starting a new campaign, and he asked each of us to choose character art for our PC's.  I thought your picture of Fergus was nearly perfect in style and attitude for my rogue, Renaelus.  I just changed out his equipment, and this is what I came up with.

By the way... to post your picture if it's hosted on Yahoo... view the picture in Yahoo photos, then right click on it and select "Properties".  The picture's URL will show up.  Just copy/paste it into the window that comes up when you hit the IMG button.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 25, 2002)

I think that modified pic of fergus looks pretty cool, actually. You can leave it posted, and feel free to use it as a PC portrait.

 And thanks for that Yahoo tip, now i don't have to consume any of enworlds valuable hard drive space for my pics.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 26, 2002)

(bad post)


----------



## Wildchild (Jul 28, 2002)

I realize I am probably asking the wrong croud. But I need to find a place, or someone to do a pic for me for a character I am playing. If anyone could help please let me know.


----------



## psychognome (Jul 30, 2002)

Aw, Redwolf ain't working... it's a shame, I love big red wolves...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 30, 2002)

looks like the max size of attatchments has changed again. I've been putting images up on yahoo and using the  button to link to them, but i think they randomly change the web address or something because sometimes the pics work, sometimes they don't.

Anyways, this was originally a few posts back, but i deleted that post.

This is a pic of an NPC druid from my campaign called Redwolf (guess what, he wildshapes into a big red dire wolf! wahoo!). I've been trying to work on my B&W technique, and i think this came out fairly decent.


----------



## psychognome (Aug 2, 2002)

Hmmm... looks cool, but he'd be a lot cooler in color!


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 2, 2002)

This pic is of Svaine, a bladesinger wannabe.


----------



## Brix (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi John 
lost your email adress through a virus attack
I launched a test-page on my private homepage
at www.artandtalk.com


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 5, 2002)

Here is a pic of Madrigal, a bard/arcane archer/virtuoso. This is an old drawing that I recently colored, the pose is kinda off but I like the way the background came out.


----------



## Malessa (Aug 16, 2002)

Just wanted to give you a bump!

Free or not, this is good art too!


----------



## DM with a vengence (Aug 17, 2002)

Wow!

I really should stop by more often.

This is some of the best fantasy art I've seen.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 19, 2002)

DM with a vengence said:
			
		

> *Wow!
> 
> I really should stop by more often.
> 
> This is some of the best fantasy art I've seen. *




Thanks! 



> _Originally posted by Malessa _ *
> Just wanted to give you a bump!
> 
> Free or not, this is good art too!
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 19, 2002)

Ok, here are a bunch of drawings from my campaign... some are not actually "characters" so they don't fit the name of this thread, but oh well 

First up is a pic of Nimari Mehndra and her pseudodragon familiar Feliset. Months ago she hired the PCs (the adventuring group known as the Northern Wanderers) to recover some items for her.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 19, 2002)

Nimari owns a bookshop called the Moldy Tome, and is a collector of weird books.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 19, 2002)

Nimari wanted the PCs to recover some items belonging to a legendary wizard of ages past named Itharcix. Namely his staff...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 19, 2002)

and his spellbook...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 19, 2002)

The PCs decided to investigate a strange island far off the coast where a crazed witch was seen weilding the staff a few months ago. 
Eventually they met up with a primitive tribe on the island who said Sukasha, one of their own members, found the staff in some ancient ruins, it drove her insane, and she ran off. After a few deadly battles against two-headed trolls and lizard folk and spectral undead panthers and ancient golems of death, the PCs met up with Sukasha and the monk proceded to beat her brains in during a vicious battle.

Here's Sukasha


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 19, 2002)

After returning to the mainland the PCs gave the staff and book that they recoverd to Nimari, who paid them handsomely. The Northern Wanderers then wandered far and wide, killing and looting as all good adventurers do. Eventually, they hired Rastas Kindaar,a young cleric of the god of luck to supplement their healing abilities.

Here's Rastas...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 19, 2002)

After Nimari gave them a tip of where to find some potentially un-looted ruins, the PCs went off into the swamps along with a few NPC companions where they proceeded to go to war against an army of trolls led by a spiked troll king, save a town from assured destruction, and free a silver dragon from a magical prison. 

After this was accomplished, the PCs sent Nimari a sending to ask for a teleport back to the big city, only her response was a bunch of insane gibberish. Uh Oh.

After returning on their own to the big city, the PCs discovered the Moldy tome was ransacked, and after a breif discussion with Nimari's familiar and some scrying, they learned that the staff made Nimari go nuts, and she took the staff and book and plane shifted to the Astral Plane. 

They also found some clues mentioning a place called Aramesh on the Astral plane...

Zadok, the heroic cleric who recently hit 9th level and could cast plane shift, said "lets go get her!" and they made thier way to the temple of luck so he could cast his spell (after much shopping and arguing, of course)

But on the way...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 19, 2002)

The PCs were jumped in the street by Sukasha and some goons!

But it turns out she was really ok after the tribes shaman raised her from the dead, and her goons were some allies they had made back on the island. So she babbled a bunch of exposition about the staff containing the spirit of Itharcix and how it possesed her and was obssessed with the book and stuff.

So after a few laughs, the PCs continued on thier journey to the luck temple...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 19, 2002)

So they plane shift to the Astral, and start flying around looking for Aramesh. But what Astral journey would be complete without a visit from a GITHYANKI WAR BAND!!!


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 19, 2002)

After kicking the githyanki in the junk and taking thier wallets, the PCs flew on, and eventually found the city of Aramesh floating in the astral plane. They had a charming conversation with the guards at the Gates of Aramesh where they learned Nimari had entered the city 3 days ago and....well thats where we left it off.

Here are the Gates of Aramesh


----------



## Darraketh (Aug 19, 2002)

Excellent visual aids.

I really like the streetscapes and the pics of the items.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 19, 2002)

Darraketh said:
			
		

> *Excellent visual aids.
> 
> I really like the streetscapes and the pics of the items. *




Thanks!


----------



## Ferret (Aug 19, 2002)

Thats so cool.   Wow.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 27, 2002)

Here's a pic of R'thuum, the goddess of the sea from my campaign...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Aug 27, 2002)

And here's a pic of my spycraft character, Anisia...


----------



## Malessa (Sep 19, 2002)

*Hint, Hint.....*

 You hear that?!

*bump*

I think that was a hint....


----------



## Morgenstern (Sep 24, 2002)

*Keen!*

Wow... Kip, you really lavished some attention on these. Did these come before your work on the other thread? I was pleased to be able to watch your work there get visibly better as the thread went on, but some of these are significantly more refined than the pics there. Particularly the detailing on the boots. I have to agree that the expression on Squint is very cool (hope you can post a larger pic of that eventually...). The half-elf barmaid/assassin actually seems to suffer for the high heels and skimpy outfit (about 2d6 subdual damage from anachronisms), but it's hard to argue with the body lines . The others all range from quite good to occasionally stunning.

How, where and how much for commisons again? If they are comperable with the pics on this thread, I feel a deal comming on .


----------



## Morgenstern (Sep 24, 2002)

*Heh... Heh, heh, heh...*

...Kip plays Spycraft... Cool. I write Spycraft . What class is your agent?


----------



## Ferret (Sep 24, 2002)

Cool.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Keen!*



			
				Morgenstern said:
			
		

> *Wow... Kip, you really lavished some attention on these. Did these come before your work on the other thread? I was pleased to be able to watch your work there get visibly better as the thread went on, but some of these are significantly more refined than the pics there. Particularly the detailing on the boots. I have to agree that the expression on Squint is very cool (hope you can post a larger pic of that eventually...). The half-elf barmaid/assassin actually seems to suffer for the high heels and skimpy outfit (about 2d6 subdual damage from anachronisms), but it's hard to argue with the body lines . The others all range from quite good to occasionally stunning.
> 
> How, where and how much for commisons again? If they are comperable with the pics on this thread, I feel a deal comming on . *




Hey, thanks! These are mostly pic from of my PCs and NPCs from campaigns that I play in and run. Basically, I'm still learning to color on the computer, and I'm glad you noticed some improvement. 

If you are interested in a commision, send me an email (its in my profile)...they generally run $10 for black and white $20 for color, for a single character...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Heh... Heh, heh, heh...*



			
				Morgenstern said:
			
		

> *...Kip plays Spycraft... Cool. I write Spycraft . What class is your agent? *




Cool  what have you written for Spycraft? My character if a 2nd level Faceman (err..Facewoman?) from Power Brokerage, soon to be a 2nd level Faceman/1st level Soldier. We have been playing for a couple of months off and on and I must say it is a pretty fun game. The action die is a fantastic mechanic and the classes have some pretty cool abilities. The chase mechanics are well done, also. My GM is running a pretty realistic-toned game without a lot of weird gadgets and psychic stuff, and we havent used any of the Shadowforce Archer stuff yet. Hopefully one of these days I'll get around to running a game of it


----------



## Morgenstern (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Heh... Heh, heh, heh...*



			
				Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool  what have you written for Spycraft?*




Tons of it. I'm the mechanics lead (system editor in the hardcovers), so if it's rules I either wrote it or edited it .



> * My character if a 2nd level Faceman (err..Facewoman?) from Power Brokerage, soon to be a 2nd level Faceman/1st level Soldier. We have been playing for a couple of months off and on and I must say it is a pretty fun game. The action die is a fantastic mechanic and the classes have some pretty cool abilities. The chase mechanics are well done, also. My GM is running a pretty realistic-toned game without a lot of weird gadgets and psychic stuff, and we havent used any of the Shadowforce Archer stuff yet. Hopefully one of these days I'll get around to running a game of it  *




Excelent . Always glad to hear people are having fun with it. If you are interested to posting some super-spy art, we have a submit resources button on the website (www.spycraftrpg.com) and are chronically short of fan art . With Living Spycraft just around the corner, I predict a huge client base for anyone who offers to do 10$-20$ character sketches in that genre...


----------



## Malessa (Sep 27, 2002)

*YOUR BACK!*

Thought you left us,  since your becoming famous and high in demand.  Which I must say, It's well deserved! 

Can't wait to see what you post next!  YOU DA MAN, KIP! Keep us updated!


----------



## Kip the Bold (Nov 23, 2002)

This is a pic I did as a commission for a shadowbane character, thought I would use it to bump this thread


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Nov 24, 2002)

Kip, your art looks brilliant - and if you need some webspace to display all your art, my offer from the "Free PC Portaits" stands: I'll put all of it up at my Home Page if you'll draw me a halfling in lederhosen with a crossbow for the Siebenbund section.   

I've already put an art gallery by another artist up at my site - see here.

So, how about it?


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 10, 2003)

Just a random old pic...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 10, 2003)

and here is another really old watercolor pic of an NPC named Tovan...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 10, 2003)

and here is a pretty old pic of a deadly whisper mage...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 10, 2003)

and here is a scary tattoed warrior...


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 10, 2003)

I can't decide which I like better, Nimari or the Gnome Berserker...

This stuff is great!  I can't draw to save myself.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 10, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *I can't decide which I like better, Nimari or the Gnome Berserker...
> 
> This stuff is great!  I can't draw to save myself. *




Thanks, man. One of these days I'm going to get around to coloring Nimari...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 10, 2003)

today seems like as good a day as any


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 11, 2003)

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *today seems like as good a day as any  *




Nice color job.  I like her... she's got 'tude!

Cheers!


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks, man


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 16, 2003)

This is a pic of a monster I created for my campaign a long time ago, and just for the heck of it I'll throw out the stats. I know that I found are a couple of errors in the stats a while ago, but I can't really remember what they are.


Silent Sentinel			©2001 John O’Connor
Large Construct (Golem)

Hit Dice: 8d10 (44 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 24 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +13 natural)
Attacks: 2 Slams + 12 (+7 Strength, -1 size, -6 base) melee
Damage: Slam 2d6 + 7
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5ft./10 ft.
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 30/+1, construct, silent aura, silencing fists, SR 12, Blindsight 30 ft., Sonic Immunity
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +3
Abilities: Str 24, Dex 14, Con -, Int -, Wis 12, Cha 1
---------------------------------------------------------------
Climate/Terrain: Any land or underground
Organization: Solitary, Pair (2), Squad (3-6)
Challenge Rating: 8
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral
Advancement: 9-12 HD (Large-size)

Silent Sentinels are large constructs are similar in appearance to iron golems. They stand around 10 feet tall and weigh around 2000 pounds. They are gaunt and angular, protected by armored metal plates studded with spikes. The head has a pair of narrow slits that resemble eyes, but the nose and mouth are just covered by a spiked metal plate. They walk with a smooth gait, and their movements have an alien grace to them.
Silent Sentinels do not speak, and their aura of silence usually prevents them from creating any sound whatsoever. The creators and masters of Silent Sentinels control them by using a set of complicated hand gestures.

Combat
Silent Sentinels are tough opponents, particularly against spellcasters who are unprepared for their silence effects. They are usually set to attack anyone who enters the area they are guarding, pounding them with their fists untill they are dead.
Silent Aura (Su): A silent sentinel continually radiates an aura of silence up to a 30 foot radius around itself. While it has no skill ranks in move silently, the sentinel is always considered to be successfully moving silently because of this aura. This aura can be turned off or have its range changed with a complicated command gesture from its master.
Silencing Fists (Su): Anyone struck by a silent sentinel’s slam attack must make a Fortitude save DC 16 or be affected by a silence spell (Target radiates a 15 foot radius aura of silence). This effect has a duration of 10 minutes. This can be removed by a dispel magic (DC 19), remove curse, or heal spell.
Sonic Immunity (Su): Silent sentinels are immune to all sonic effects.
Construct: Immune to mind influencing effects, poison, disease, and similar effects. Not subject to critical hits, subdual damage, ability damage, energy drain, or death from massive damage.

Construction
A Silent Sentinel’s body is created from 2000 pounds of steel alchemically treated with a rare silencing substance known as whispercane.
The Silent Sentinel costs 80,000gp to construct, which includes 1500gp for the alchemically treated steel body. Assembling the body requires a Craft (Armorsmithing) check DC (20) and an Alchemy check DC (20).
The creator must be at least 16th level and be able to cast arcane spells. Completing the ritual drains 1000xp from the creator and requires animate objects, geas/quest, limited wish, polymorph any object and silence. The creator must cast all these spells himself.

On the Coast
The secrets of creating silent sentinels is long lost, but these constructs can occasionally be encountered guarding ancient cities of Lurand, following orders given perhaps thousands of years ago. If anyone could rediscover the method of their creation, the Artificers Guild would pay handsomely for that information.


----------



## d12 (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks!  I just copied Fergus for my new wizard PC - he's perfect.  You are providing a wonderful service to your fellow roleplayer.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 17, 2003)

d12 said:
			
		

> *Thanks!  I just copied Fergus for my new wizard PC - he's perfect.  You are providing a wonderful service to your fellow roleplayer. *




Pretty cool. He is a minor villian IMC that the PCs have only ran into twice. I draw tons of this stuff for my campaign as handouts that I use only once, glad you can use it in your game


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 21, 2003)

Here is a map of the astral city of Aramesh, its basically a bunch of rocks floating in a big bubble.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 21, 2003)

This is a picture of Sa-Velered, head honcho of Aramesh. He is an A'trani, which is more or less an astral planetouched.

Here are the A'trani racial traits, minus the fluffy stuff.

A’Trani Racial Traits

·	+2 Charisma, +2 Dexterity, - 2 Constitution. A’trani are lithe and quick and have strong personalities, but life on the Astral takes a toll on their bodies.
·	Medium Size
·	A’trani base speed is 30 feet. While on the Astral plane, A’trani can use either their Intelligence or their Charisma to determine their astral speed (normally, astral speed is equal to 10 feet per point of Intelligence). In addition, their speed is determined as if their ability score was 2 points higher, effectively granting them a +20 to their speed.
·	A’trani have darkvision to a range of 60 feet.
·	A’trani gain a +2 racial bonus to Listen, Spot, and Search checks. They have keen senses, sharpened by life on the Astral.
·	Once per day an A’trani can use the spell analyze portal once per day as a spell-like ability, as a 10th level sorcerer. A’trani have learned to attune themselves to dimensional gateways.
·	+2 racial bonus to saves against poison and disease. A’trani have a strange metabolism.
·	+2 to racial bonus to saving throws against spells. A’trani have grown slightly resistant to magic, but they have not developed full spell resistance.
·	+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against a type of outsider, usually outsider (evil). A’trani train against those who may attack them, especially the githyanki. 
·	A’trani are trained from a young age in the use of the Tal-fen for ceremonial purposes and defense, and are proficient with it.
·	Automatic Languages: Common, Lurandian. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic)
·	Native Outsider: While most dwell upon the astral plane, A’trani racial ties to the material plane are still strong. For most purposes an A’trani is considered an outsider, however an A’trani can be raised or resurrected unlike most outsiders.
·	ECL:+1
Favored Class: Sorcerer


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 21, 2003)

Tal-fen: These strange looking multi-bladed weapons are crafted and used by the A’trani. A proper Tal-fen is a masterwork weapon forged from a silvery metal  called Shen-shil whose properties are very similar to mithril. A Tal-fen crafted from a material other that Shen-shil or mitrhil is heavy and very unwieldy, giving the user a –2 penalty on all attack rolls with the weapon. It is rumored that the design of these weapons was a failed attempt at duplicating the githyanki silver swords, though this has never been confirmed.

Large Exotic Melee Weapon
Steel Tal-fen	150gp	2d6	19-20/x3	-	20 lb.	(S)
Shen-shil Tal-fen*	1150gp	2d6	19-20/x3	-	10 lb.	(S)

(This weapon is loosely based on a weapon from the old West End Star Wars RPG, I think it was called a Jengardin Warrior Knife or something along those lines.)


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 21, 2003)

This is a picture of an Ogre torturer, with a spiked chain. And here are his stats, too.

Vurag: Male Ogre Giant4/Rog3/Ftr3; Large Giant ; HD 4d8+12 (Giant) , 3d6+9 (Rogue) , 3d10+9 (Fighter) ; hp 83; Init + 0; Spd 30; AC 19; Atk + 13 base melee, + 7 base ranged; +14 ( 2d4+7+1d6, +1 Chain, spiked ); Class Features:Sneak Attack +2d6, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC); AL CE; SV Fort + 11, Ref + 5, Will + 6; STR 22, DEX 10, CON 16, INT 7, WIS 12, CHA 6.
Possessions:Weapons: +1 frost spiked chain, +2 Studded leather.
Skills: Climb + 9, Intimidate + 11, Listen + 7, Profession (Sculptor) + 14, Sense Motive + 11. Feats: Cleave, Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Chain, spiked, Improved Critical: Chain, spiked, Iron Will, Power Attack, Sunder.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 21, 2003)

Here is a map of the main continent of my campaign world...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 21, 2003)

and here is a map of the region where the current campaign takes place.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 21, 2003)

here's a random monster:

Giant Raven
Large Magical Beast

Hit Dice: 4d10+4 (26 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 10 ft., fly 80ft. (average)
AC: 15 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural)
Attacks: 2 claws +7 (+4 base, +4 Strength, -1 size), bite +2 (+ 4 base, +4 strength, -5 secondary,-1 size)
Damage: claw 1d6+4, bite 1d8+2
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5ft./5ft.
Special Qualities: Evasion
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +3
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 10
Skills: Bluff +6, Knowledge (nature)+3, Listen +7, Sense Motive +5, Spot +10, Wilderness lore +6
Feats: Alertness
Climate/Terrain: Any forest, hill, mountain, and plains
Organization: Solitary, pair, flock (3-15)
Challenge Rating: 3
Treasure: None
Alignment: Usually neutral evil
Advancement: 5-9 (large), 10-12 (huge)

Giant ravens are cunning predators who hunt in flocks and sometimes associate with evil creatures.
Giant ravens resemble normal ravens, only they stand around 8 feet tall with a wingspan of up to 20 feet. Their eyes are red and have a sinister glint to them.
They attack any creature that seems weaker than them, swooping from the sky and going for a quick kill. They are able to eat almost anything, from cattle to crops to carrion, and some have developed a taste for the flesh of intelligent creatures.
Giant ravens mate for life, and can live up to 50 years.  They raise their young in the spring, and the 2-4 hatchlings are ready to join the flock in a month after hatching. The young ravens reach full mature size by the end of their first summer.
Giant ravens speak Common, Auran, and Sylvan.

Combat
Giant ravens typically swoop down upon their prey, using group tactics to overwhelm their opponents. They routinely use wolf-pack strategies, using flanking, feinting, and other tricks to defeat their enemies. They delight in tormenting weaker foes. The flock will usually flee if resistance is proving too strong, or more than half of their number are slain.
Solitary giant ravens usually attack to defend a nearby nest, attempting to lure away intruders, but they fight to the death if necessary.

Training a Giant Raven
Training a giant raven as an aerial mount requires a successful Handle Animal check (DC 24 for a young creature, or DC 29 for an adult) and that creature must be willing.
Giant Raven eggs are worth around 2000 gp each on the open market, while live chicks are worth around 3500 gp each. Trainers typically charge 1500gp to rear or train a giant raven, and riding one requires an exotic saddle. A giant raven can fight when carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he succeeds at a ride check (See Ride, page 72 Core Rulebook I.)
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a giant raven is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301-600 pounds; and a heavy load; 601-900 pounds.

On the Coast
Giant ravens serve as mounts for the dreaded elite Skyknights of Vinimar.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 21, 2003)

Olah Kip,

Would you mind if I used the Book on my campaign webpage (not the WoT one)? It is not up yet but I saw the book and knew it was perfect.

PS - nice maps. Wish I could draw and paint instead of computing them.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 22, 2003)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *Olah Kip,
> 
> Would you mind if I used the Book on my campaign webpage (not the WoT one)? It is not up yet but I saw the book and knew it was perfect.
> 
> PS - nice maps. Wish I could draw and paint instead of computing them. *



Sure, go ahead. If you could just credit it to John O'Connor somewhere on your page, I would appreciate it ( now that i look at the book, i realize i didnt sign it. Doh!)

Thanks for the compliment on the maps  I am actually re-doing all of my maps on the computer...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 27, 2003)

Here are a couple of pics that I drew for yesterday's (Jan. 25) session...

The first one is a pic of a huge duergar fortress, where the PCs had gated in to rescue thier ally Daggan who was being held prisoner. This was about 5 minutes with a pencil and a pen...


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 27, 2003)

This is a pic of the rest of the Duergar city of D'Goom...this one took about two minutes.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jan 27, 2003)

and here is a map of the city of D'Goom, along with a key...

Key
Locations
1 Hammerdain Clan Fortress (Doomhold) A
2 Arnthu River/Arnthu Chasm
3 Laduguers Tears
4 Bridge of Barakan
5 Mindspire B
6 The Braid
7 Dreadhorn Clan Fortress (Dreadkeep) C
8 Stoneshield Clan Fortress (Shieldfell) D
9 Skull Square

Quarters/Neighborhoods
A Quarter of Truth (Hammerdain Quarter)
B Skull Quarter (Mostly Karmoru, a Psion clan)
C Grim Ward  (Mostly Dreadhorn Clan)
D Steel Ward (Stoneshield Clan)
E Broken Quarter (Clanless Dwarves, Craftsmen)
F Faery Quarter/Cobwebs (Drow Refugees, Wizards)
G Savage Quarter (Humanoids, Lots of Bugbears)
H Sun Ward (Surface dwellers, Humans, Dwarves)


----------



## Kip the Bold (Mar 26, 2003)

Here is a viciously evil orc Barbarian/Ranger/Psychic Warrior who's whole point of existance was to be killed so the ranger/druid PC could get a cool slashing +2 throwing returning darkwood shield.


----------



## Chronosome (Mar 29, 2003)

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Here is a viciously evil orc Barbarian/Ranger/Psychic Warrior who's whole point of existance was to be killed so the ranger/druid PC could get a cool slashing +2 throwing returning darkwood shield. *




Pity he didn't know that.  
He might've left the druid's dire wolf alone.


----------

